# Testosterone Shots



## kimberly.severs (Mar 29, 2012)

How often can you bill Depo-Testosterone to a Medicare patient? Is it 2 weeks, or 2 weeks and 1 day? Patient was here on 3/15, can he get another one today 3/29? Thanks!


----------

